# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Διπλη κουνια

## koufonissia

Καλημερα!Μηπως ξερει κανεις καποιο μαγαζι στην Αθηνα που να εχει διπλη κουνια?δηλ η μια κατω απ τη αλλη,κατι σαν αυτη 

 

Οποιος εχει δει ας μου στειλει ενα π.μ το μαγαζι!
Ευχαριστωωωω!! :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

επιδη την εχω μη νομιζεις οτι ειναι ακριβως διπλη...τα μπατζι μου δεν τα ειχα δει να ανεβενουν στο επανω μερος...νομιζω μονο τα παροτλετ την χρεισιμοποιουσαν σαν διπλη,η πανω "κουνια" ειναι πιο κοντη και δεν τα βολευει...

εκτος αν βγενει σε διαφορα μεγεθει οποτε θα παρεις μεγαλητερο και θα εισαι οκ!

----------


## serafeim

κανε δικη σου ειανι ποιο ευκολο και την κανεις οπως θες...

----------


## koufonissia

Καταλαβα..!παρ'ολα αυτα καποιο μαγαζι που να την εχει(μηπως παιζουν και διαφορα μεγεθη) και γενικα να εχει ποικιλια,ξερει καποιος?

----------

